# A few photos to set the mood!!!!!



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm going hunting near Uvalde over Memorial day weekend near Uvalde and I'm excited just like a kid! My wife is going and we are meeting a buddy and his wife for some exotic hunting,cooking, eating and maybe just a little drinking. I've hunted with him almost every year since we were in the 2nd grade. Life long friends are a blessing from God and I don't take our friendship for granted. We are both hunting Axis and who knows what else!! I'm going to post a few exotic photos to get my motor running. 

Not those kind you dang perv's....LOL Later Tater's Baker


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few more!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

love those Simitar!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

What an amazing ranch. You will be having an amazing Memorial Day Weekend!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Some awesome pictures.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

As usual fantastic pictures. Good luck.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Once again Baker, outstanding images! The first Oryx in that spread is a stud. Couple of fine WT too. Never thought to ask before: What is your field shooting setup regarding camera? (body/lenses)


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Man i love the picture of the 2 WT bucks. What an awesome shot.


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

great pics


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow thanks for showing .


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice, Thanks


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Uvalde Ranch*

Wow! This should be a great Memorial Day weekend for you, what ranch are you hunting? Good luck and God Bless hunting with good friends!


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Great photos!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind comments folks. The camera I use most is a Canon EOS Rebel T3. My favorite lens is a Tamron SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6. My wife will be running the camera this weekend while I shoot the "real" cannon. :rotfl:


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be in Uvalde this weekend as well...can I join ya?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

great pics...as usual.. my wife just had knee replacement so the Frio is out for me... this has turned into the worst year for me and the Frio since 04... hopefully Ill get back in the groove...a new addition .. I now have hogs... so... ive purchased a night scope.. enjoy the corn


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

rio frio said:


> great pics...as usual.. my wife just had knee replacement so the Frio is out for me... this has turned into the worst year for me and the Frio since 04... hopefully Ill get back in the groove...a new addition .. I now have hogs... so... ive purchased a night scope.. enjoy the corn


Give em hell brother!!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great photos Baker!

Have a good time and drink a cold one for me! We B workin.......again!

U in LA?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome! Shoot straight buddy!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Great photos Baker!
> 
> Have a good time and drink a cold one for me! We B workin.......again!
> 
> U in LA?


Yea Robbie I moved here about a year ago to finish my career in the oil field. I'll work a couple more years here in DeepWater then retire and find me a place somewhere between Kerville/Leakey. Take care brother


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just booked an Axis hunt for my Daughter on the second week in June. Can't wait to share it with her.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just booked an Axis hunt for my Daughter on the second week in June. Can't wait to share it with her.


Good Luck sir. Should be the perfect time to hunt them, majority of them should be freshly rubbed out and hopefully not broken up yet! I hope she kills a giant buck. Elk:


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

How was the hunt? Did y'all get rained out?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pics!! How was the hunt?


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great pics, just like always. I remember a few from before. 

Good luck on the hunt, sounds like a great trip already.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pix


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful. Your making me miss the hill country.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

elkhunter49 said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments folks. The camera I use most is a Canon EOS Rebel T3. My favorite lens is a Tamron SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6. My wife will be running the camera this weekend while I shoot the "real" cannon. :rotfl:


Always love your pics!!!


----------



## Porkchop12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great pics. Hope the hunt was great for you all!


----------

